# New lathe, i`m a sucker for a deal



## Tsibs (Oct 4, 2016)

Picked up this lathe on the weekend for next to nothing. Needs a little TLC but overall seems to be in good shape. It`s a Harris M450 17x80. Came with very little for tooling so if any members come across any large tooling please let me know. It did come with a three jaw, live center, taper attachment and 3 tool holders. No steady or follow rest. 

I`m in the process of cleaning it up and getting it into its final resting spot, then i`ve got to build a much larger phase converter. I`ll post more picks when she`s making chips.


----------



## kylemp (Oct 5, 2016)

I called that guy too and it took a lot to not run up there and grab it. He said there was 'some noise' in the headstock but said he thought it was a gear.. did you hear that when you checked it out?


----------



## Tsibs (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah had to take a gamble on that head stock noise. So far I see no major concerns . when I pulled the headstock cover there were no metal shaving or broken/chipped  gears. Was low on oil and the external oil pump line was kinked when we moved it away from the wall. 

Did check the spindle runout and wear on the ways. Spindle was 5 tenths and the ways are out about 2 thousands from end to end.  Major backlash in the cross slide though haha. #old lathe problems. 

I probably wouldn't have pulled the trigger so quickly, but it turned out the guy was 2 minutes up the road from me so the cost of moving was only 100 bucks. I'm surprised how easy it was to put on the flat bed! It's close to 5000lbs!!


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 6, 2016)

Great deal!  Looking forward to hearing more about the restoration


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 6, 2016)

Good find! It looks like a beast. I wish I had room for a large lathe like that.


----------



## lukebarber (Oct 17, 2016)

Good find. Can you share how much you paid for it?


----------



## Tsibs (Oct 19, 2016)

lukebarber said:


> Good find. Can you share how much you paid for it?


After delivery i'm into it for $1400. I'm already finding out wiring a lathe this size isn't cheap though haha


----------



## DelbertD (Feb 7, 2017)

Tsibs said:


> Picked up this lathe on the weekend for next to nothing. Needs a little TLC but overall seems to be in good shape. It`s a Harris M450 17x80. Came with very little for tooling so if any members come across any large tooling please let me know. It did come with a three jaw, live center, taper attachment and 3 tool holders. No steady or follow rest.
> 
> I`m in the process of cleaning it up and getting it into its final resting spot, then i`ve got to build a much larger phase converter. I`ll post more picks when she`s making chips.


There are a bunch of used machine vises for sale at Alberta online auctions. www.surplus.gov.ab.ca


----------

